# Sticky  *NEW* GUIDELINES - PLEASE READ



## TruSeeker777

This section is intended to be a safe haven for those who need spiritual support, encouragement, inspiration and hope.

The Spirituality section is now open to all to discuss spiritual issues but please remember this is for faith-based support. It is *not* a place to proselytize or debate your beliefs.

Please PM me with any questions or concerns you may have regarding these guidelines.

TruSeeker777 (Karen)
Spirituality Moderator


----------



## mind_games

If you come across any disruptive comments on this subforum just report them (using the report icon







). It is far more effective than trying to address an issue within a thread.


----------

